# Coffee shop prank



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

If ya'll need a good laugh. It was done to promote the movie Carrie.





Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hilarious!!!!!


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

now that's funny.......LMAO

good thing there was no CCW guys in the coffee shop........... but officer, she pushed this guy up the wall without touching him, so I shot her.......


----------



## olsonfia (Mar 12, 2013)

Hahahaha. Not sure what I would do in that situation.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Funny stuff right there !


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Very funny ! I would have loved to been in there with my wife, lol


----------



## Rick Howard (Feb 25, 2012)

olsonfia said:


> Hahahaha. Not sure what I would do in that situation.


Change my shorts...


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

That was awesome, thanks for sharing.


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

Wifey, daughter and I all laughed! Thanks for sharing!

Steve


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

I'll have a double espresso and a clean pair of underwear please.... oh and make them to go...LOL


----------



## bar-d (Feb 3, 2010)

I don't care who you are, now that's funny.

:hunter:


----------



## 22magnum (Feb 10, 2013)

I would have drop kicked her lol.

Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


----------



## Weasel (Jun 18, 2012)

I love good gags and this one was superb!


----------



## stevec (Jul 9, 2013)

22magnum said:


> I would have drop kicked her lol.
> 
> Sent from my SGH-T889 using Tapatalk 4


I probably would have screamed like a school girl!

Steve


----------

